
I Improved My Legacy C++ Project with PVS-Studio - EvgeniyZh
https://www.bfilipek.com/2020/09/pvs-studio-checking.html
======
joebaf
Do you use static analysis for your projects? Do you find it as a key factor
that improves the code quality or it's not that strong?

I think it can be an important element of the build process, but some tunning
is needed to match the project needs.

